# Best Birds for Beginners?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Alright, Scout and I are headed to a field training day this weekend with a local golden breeder!!! It will be our first time, so let's hope things go well. :crossfing We have a choice between a pigeon (cheaper) or the more expensive live flying duck. What do you guys think is the best option to start with a young dog?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How fun! How big is Scout? Ducks are much bigger then pigeons so the pigeons are easier for a younger, smaller dog. However, you will need to at least play with the duck after it is shot. If the live duck is not dead, it could bite Scout and cause problems. Until you get more formalized training under your belt, I would use dead ducks only. 

You may get different answers, and if so, please disregard my answer, as I am only giving you my impression, there are more far more experienced that may give you a better response.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout will be a year old in a week and she is on the small side of the standard--21.5". I haven't weighed her in the last few months, but I imagine she is sitting around 50 lbs.

The other bummer is we don't get to keep the bird--the club retains ownership. Ah well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think pigeons are a great first experience for a dog. Easier to carry, and my dogs seem to think they taste better. The only downside I know of is they are also easier to crush if the dog doesn't have a soft mouth.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I like pigeons for small puppies, but for older dogs I would start with a freshly killed duck. Once the dog has demonstrated it can handle a bird properly, you can shoot a flyer for it,


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I had a high opinion of pigeons...until I was a pro. Dealing with a large variety of dogs, I found pigeons encouraged some poor mouth behaviors among far too many. Some were worth dealing with for a brief period. But, overall, I now get them on ducks as soon as they're big enough to handle them well.

Ducks hold up better. Dogs tend to handle them better. Ducks are easier for dogs to see and mark over far greater distance, and under more diverse circumstances. Often at poultry auctions we get ducks for a price very close to that of the pigeons being offered.

EvanG


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another vote for the duck here. We only use pigeons when we can't get anything else. Pigeons are too fluffy and soft and tempting....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Already--I tried to order a duck but I am not sure if we made the deadline or not (don't have to order pigeons earlier). I would love to get a picture with her and a duck too....can't wait until Saturday!


----------

